# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Ekspertiza u Petrovoj

## Ekspertiza

Poštovane gospođe i gospodo, 
Na nedavnom sastanku na Plitvicama utvrdili smo da jedan dio Vašeg nezadovoljstva zbog neupjeha liječenja proizlazi iz pomanjkanja korektne analize uzroka i načina liječenja. 
Stroga Vam nudimo besplatnu pomoć savjetima i ekspertizama, u Petrovoj bolnici, svaki radni dan od 11-12 sati, uz Vaš odabir naših stručnjaka. Najaviti se možete na telefon 01 4604 723. Ambulanta se zove Ekspertna ambulanta za IVF. 
S dubokim poštovanjem i razumijevanjem, 
Vaši ginekolozi, subspecijalisti humane reprodukcije iz Petrove

----------


## ivarica

Poštovane, poštovani,
na nedavnom sastanku na Plitvicama imali ste priliku pacijenticama i pacijentima besplatno pruziti *podršku*.
Analize i ekspertize mozda bolje da ponudite na podforumu Potpomognuta oplodnja, tamo gdje se skakuce i vibra i iskreno vjeruje da nitko od strucnjaka i zakonodavaca ne bi namjerno isao protiv najboljih interesa građana.

One koji pisu na ovom podforumu gradjanki/a protiv MO zakona zanima, onako ko ljude, kako se nosite s tim da oni koji su za vas pisali zakone vase struke govore *a*mbrij i lab*a*ratorij, govore da "gospođe lijecite od medicinske oplodnje", kako se nosite s tim da vam, 10 mjeseci nakon sto je zakon izglasan, van svake pameti i mimo svih vas strucnjaka, dolaze u prezentaciji od 15 minuta pricati pricati kako su ga i zasto napisali.
kako se nosite s tim da na sve to sutite
kako se nosite s tim da, nakon sto su predstavljene jedne brojke na plitvicama, a koje, ako ste ih tamo mozda propustili zbrojiti, sve mozete provjeriti ovdje http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2844 , vec navecer iz ministarstva salju druge brojke i to ispravljane u prezentaciji na nacin koji je toliko apsurdan da se pitamo ovih dana ima li ijedne druge drzave gdje bi takva uvreda inteligenciji bila nekaznjiva, na nacin na koji u vicu plavusa ispravlja greske korektorom na ekranu. 
ups pa da, zaboravila sam da nije cudo jer ministar koji ih ispravlja, on je zabranio zamrzavanje *a*mbrija.

hocemo dobiti neki takav odgovor u petrovoj od 11 do 12?

----------


## Maxime

Zaista ali zaista rijetko ostajem bez teksta, post od 'Ekspertize' me naveo da se prvo nasmijem i kratko nakon toga rasplacem od muka ...

Tik tak mora da je stao sat u Petrovoj ...

----------


## ina33

> Zaista ali zaista rijetko ostajem bez teksta, post od 'Ekspertize' me naveo da se prvo nasmijem i kratko nakon toga rasplacem od muka ....


x. Još jedna specifičnost našeg zakona, nakon p&p savjetovanja, slijedi i ekspertiza.... Ne vidim benefit ekspertize (za pacijente), tj. što bi se tu nudilo što se i inače ne bi moglo dogovoriti i raspraviti u suradnji ginekolog-embriolog-pacijent i što se oduvijek na taj način rješavalo, na redovnom pregledu ili konzultaciji. 

Osim ako ekspertiza nije zamišljena kao pisanje preporuka povjerenstvu jer se radi o "teškom slučaju" pa da se izuzme iz čeličnih škara oplodnje više od 3 i nezamrzavanja nijednog embrija, koji su dobili više prava od već rođenih građana ove zemlje (ali samo u IVF-u)... Onda bi imala stvarnog smisla za teško pogođene parove. Nadam se da će to bit ekspertizina misija...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Za koje pacijente je to, samo za one iz Petrove, ili za sve?

----------


## ina33

Ako je ekspertiza zamišljena kao neka poluga da amenuje posebno teškom paru da se oslobodi okova ograničavajuće odredbe, nadam se da je namijenjena svima...

----------


## cranky

A kad ta ekspertiza dolazi na KBC Rijeka?

Svaki radni dan od 11-12 ja radim, pa mi nije baš za skoknut do Petrove. Jel može, recimo faxom ili mailom, pa vi meni tako isto odgovor?

----------


## šniki

ekspertiza :Laughing:  :Laughing: meni je ovo pre komično.....mogla bi i zaplakati, ali odlučila sam da BAŠ neću......jadi jadni.....( besplatna pomoć!....najbolje da još i naplatite tu ekspertizu ili ti stručnost ( za običan neuki puk)).....

----------


## ksena28

ja bih baš otišla na tu "ekspertizu". i živo me zanima što će esperti reći na moje ekspertize... jel ide još neko, ajmo kolektivno!

----------


## BHany

kome god je ovo upućeno, tj. tko god se krije iza ovog posta,


ja bih voljela sa da se s rezultatima stručne ekspertize do kojih bi se došlo analizirajući pacijente koji su nakon plitvica (p)ostali pokusnim kunićima izađe i pred ministra i u javnost ...kao što je to trebalo učiniti upravo kroz analizu uzroka i načina liječenja argumentirajući nužan individualni pristup u borbi protiv ovakvog neadekvatnog zakona, a za što očito nije bilo potrebne hrabrosti

nego se sad kroz kvazianalize i savjetodavnu pomoć isto nudi, ali unutar substandardnog liječenja...

ili se možda izruguje i provocira ovu skupinu ljudi... koji trebaju optimalnu medicinsku pomoć?

čak i da nije u pitanju ovo posljednjenavedeno...vršiti ekspertize je daleko lakše nego suprotstaviti se na način da se osigura zakon koji će svakom liječniku dopustiti da za svakog pacijenta i pacijenticu analizira uzroke i stanja te određuje optimalni način liječenja


vjerujem da bismo i mi mogli pružiti besplatnu pomoć prilikom pripreme za prezentaciju rezultatata ovih i ovakvih ekspertiza, kako opet ne bi došlo do neke 'greške' u statističkom prikazu

----------


## gričanka

Da, baš komično... poziv na edukaciju ??? Neka me netko prosvijetli, ali zar ne bi to trebala biti svrha psihološkog savjetovanja  :Rolling Eyes:  Meni Ekspertizin post izgleda kao oglas...
Što se ovoga tiče: 


> utvrdili smo da jedan dio Vašeg *nezadovoljstva zbog neupjeha liječenja* proizlazi iz pomanjkanja korektne analize uzroka i načina liječenja.


ispravak: Na Plitivice su otputovali predstavnici Građanske inicijative za borbu protiv MPO zakona (bilo je i članica Rode i Bete među njima) kako bi izrazili svoje nezadovoljstvo primjenom restriktivnog i diskriminirajućeg zakona, uspostavili dijalog s liječnicima i dobili (možda) podršku i razumijevanje i nikako im nije bio cilj istresti frustracije zbog neuspjeha liječenja koji ovaj zakon itekako garantira.

----------


## ina33

Možda je ekspertiza zamišljena kao... treće stručno mišljenje? Kako god da okreneš, od nekih ograničenja pobjeći ne možeš i neće pomoći niti ekpertiza, bojim se. Tj. radi se o jednoj velikoj skupini kojima ovaj zakon (ne IVF kao takav) uistinu ne može pomoći, ma, sve da 5 put razni stručnjaci okrenu papir, neće ići. Osim ako uistinu to neće biti... treće.. mišljenje za to da propelira par kao iznimku tj. odobri korištenje standardnih metoda za taj par.

----------


## Maxime

Idem i ja s tobom ksena28! Mozda me zaista uvjere da u Petrovoj rade 'strucnjaci' koji SAVJESNO, po 'best practice-u i sukladno ljecnickoj zakletvi lijece neplodne parove (da sam zaista drska sada bi umetnula smajlija koji se lupa po glavi).

Otkud ova enorma kolicina drskosti i arogancije da se anonimno poziva na 'edukaciju'?! 'Strucnjaci' malo ste pobrkali loncice ...

----------


## glacova

Bacaju nam mrvice....ne nasjedati!

----------


## pino

Ja mislim da je ova ekspertiza analogna ministrovom pozivu da ga nazovete i objasnite zašto idete u inozemstvo. On je par puta ponovio na tv-u da mu se svatko može obratiti pa da im on može objasniti zašto je zakon dobar. Jedna osoba s foruma je bila na jednom takvom uvjeravanju kod ministra. Uvjerit će vas powerpoint prezentacijom kako je uspješno zamrzavanje jajnih stanica. 

Tako da ja mislim da takva ekspertiza iz Petrove može služiti jedino objašnjavanju i uvjeravanju pacijenata kako je zakon super uspješan, dapače, prednjači u Europi, i ja se čudim kako to već prije nismo uveli u Hrvatskoj jer pogledajte koliko ćemo od ove blagodati od zakona sad imati djece više  :Smile:   Pa pogledajte, dr. Šimunić je takvu kampanju već počeo u Večernjem listu. Mene je već uvjerio kako je prije u Hrvatskoj vladao užasan nered i bezakonje od kojeg se nije moglo raditi, koja je to bila anarhija, kralo se je lijevo i desno, ljudi su bježali u inozemstvo zbog bezakonja. A sad je takav red, centralni registar koji je pod kontrolom ljudi koji su namjerno novinarima poslali obrnute brojke od stvarnih, riješeno pitanje gameta - 3,000 bačenih (a koja je to šteta, kad jedna košta i po 1,000 dolara na crnom tržištu, koja je to šteta baciti!). 

A da ne govorimo o tome kako je uspjeh sad 30% - ma nikad nije bio bolji! Za one koji dođu do transfera. A četvrtina žena po novome ne dođe do transfera. Samo nemojte misliti da ćete to čuti u Petrovoj na ekspertizi.

----------


## gričanka

> ... Mene je već uvjerio kako je prije u Hrvatskoj vladao užasan nered i bezakonje od kojeg se nije moglo raditi,....


I mene, priznajem... :Embarassed:

----------


## ina33

Na žalost, bojim se da je problem uistinu u tome što su hrvatski pacijenti koji se liječe od neplodnosti ostali napušteni ... Nije tu problem bio u makinacijama, niti je problem u zamrznutim embrijima, jer nije niti spirala, a nije niti abortus toliki problem (a, iskreno se nadam da u našoj državi neće nikad niti postati zakonodavstveni problem)... I nadam se da nećemo doći do toga da kupujemo sredstvo za kontracepciju po okolnim državama...

----------


## goodwitch

vidim da nude besplatnu pomoć savjetima...
kaj se u drugim državnim bolnicama savjeti naplaćuju?!
a i kaj hoće reći da vas liječnici po drugim bolnicama ne liječe kako treba tj. ne znaju svoj posao  :Shock:

----------


## cranky

> A kad ta ekspertiza dolazi na KBC Rijeka?
> Svaki radni dan od 11-12 ja radim, pa mi nije baš za skoknut do Petrove. Jel može, recimo faxom ili mailom, pa vi meni tako isto odgovor?


Nadam se da je moj post bio shvacen sarkasticno kako je i zamisljen.
Upravo sam to i mislila, zar mene moj dr ne lijeci kako treba????

----------


## sanja-m

Slazem se s pino: ovaj apel adresiran je nama nezadovoljnicima novim Zakonom - dakle ne i svima onima koji imaju problema s novim Zakonom nego samo onima koji se bune. Dakle ideja je smanjiti bunu. Obavijest o novoj usluzi koje nudi samo jedna bolnica u HR za MPO pacijente koji se bune protiv Zakona upucuje na identificiranje i ponaosob smirivanje "podivljalih" MPO pacijenata. A bude li potrebno moci ce se spomenuti i na nekoj buducoj presici da je nekolicina "krivovjernika" pretvorena u "pravovjernike", bez obzira na tijek razgovora na ekpertizi u Petrovoj. Ne mogu se oteti dojmu da se ekspertiza moze svesti pod pojam "nagovaranje" na optimalnu terapiju (ili u Petrovoj ili u privatnoj poliklinici).

----------


## pino

gričanka, ja sam tu bila ironična... 

činjenica je da je ovim zakonom stvorena paradoksalna situacija u kojoj postoji višak j.s. za bacanje - VRLO unosnog genetskog materijala koji se sad stvara, a baca se, tj. pacijenti ne pitaju za njega (ili namjerno odluče ne zamrzavati jer im se više isplati ići u ponovni stimulirani postupak) i neće im ništa biti sumnjivo ako im koja zafali - a znate li onu poslovicu "prilika stvara lopova"? Ja ne bacam krivnju na nikoga, niti sugeriram da se to radi, ali je zabrinjavajuca jedna takva situacija u kojoj je potencijalna krađa olakšana zakonskim odredbama. (dok, s druge strane, zameci nisu ni približno toliko zanimljivi kao jajne stanice - jajne stanice su rijetke, ne zametci, njih ima i previše).

----------


## m arta

> činjenica je da je ovim zakonom stvorena paradoksalna situacija u kojoj postoji višak j.s. za bacanje - VRLO unosnog genetskog materijala koji se sad stvara, a baca se, tj. pacijenti ne pitaju za njega (ili namjerno odluče ne zamrzavati jer im se više isplati ići u ponovni stimulirani postupak) i neće im ništa biti sumnjivo ako im koja zafali - a znate li onu poslovicu "prilika stvara lopova"? Ja ne bacam krivnju na nikoga, niti sugeriram da se to radi, ali je zabrinjavajuca jedna takva situacija u kojoj je potencijalna krađa olakšana zakonskim odredbama. (dok, s druge strane, zameci nisu ni približno toliko zanimljivi kao jajne stanice - jajne stanice su rijetke, ne zametci, njih ima i previše).


potpisujem!

----------


## gričanka

> gričanka, ja sam tu bila ironična...


...jel??  :Embarassed: 
Naravno, u pravu si (stalno mislim na ostatak od onih 30 JS od Jim sa Sv.duha).
A ja sam kliknula i poslala taj post (došla stranka) a htjela sam još spomenuti da mi je donošenje zakona za račun sprečavanja kriminala samo otvaranje prostora manipulacijama.

----------


## samaritanka

samo pratim temu...

----------


## bublica3

Baš* NITKO* _(atroke naš ministar zdrastva koji je navodno i završio medicinu??? i njegovi plačenici)_ me neće uvjerit u to da je bolje ono šta se radi u Hrvatskoj, a ne metode koje se koriste  u naprednoj Evropi i svijetu. 

Kao, cijeli svijet i svi stručnjaci su ludi, a mi jedini pametnjakovići. 

*Ha ha ha ha hi hi he he  
*

----------


## tarajan

katastrofa.......čovjeku dođe da odustane od svega i prije samog početka i ode put Maribora u potrazi za svojom najvećom željom.....

----------


## Maxime

Evo dobro jutro svima, a za Ekspertizu: lijepo pozdraviti Milinovica i Simunica i porucite mu da ce od mene dobiti pozivnicu iz Maribora jer tamo naime rade strucnjaci koji su progresivni, savjesni i ne vodi ih svjetonazor vec iskonska struka i visoki standard etike ...

----------


## GIZMOS

> Poštovane gospođe i gospodo, 
> Na nedavnom sastanku na Plitvicama utvrdili smo da jedan dio Vašeg nezadovoljstva zbog neupjeha liječenja proizlazi iz pomanjkanja korektne analize uzroka i načina liječenja. 
> Stroga Vam nudimo besplatnu pomoć savjetima i ekspertizama, u Petrovoj bolnici, svaki radni dan od 11-12 sati, uz Vaš odabir naših stručnjaka. Najaviti se možete na telefon 01 4604 723. Ambulanta se zove Ekspertna ambulanta za IVF. 
> S dubokim poštovanjem i razumijevanjem, 
> Vaši ginekolozi, subspecijalisti humane reprodukcije iz Petrove


Poštovani ginekolozi i subspecjalisti humane reprodukcije iz Petrove,
zahvaljujemo Vam se na srdačnoj ponudi besplatne pomoći savjetima i ekspertizama, nama, nezadovoljnim pacijentima. Duboko sam ganuta vašim pozivom, kao i pozivom vašeg cjenjenog subspecijaliste koji nam je na Plitvicama nesebično ponudio ljećenje u petrovoj bolnici uz garanciju uspjeha kroz najviše 2 ciklusa bacivši pritom crni oblak dima na svoje kolege u Vinogradskoj koji očigledno nemaju iskustva i ne znaju kako optimalno liječiti mlade pacijentice! Možda bi ilo dobro ekspertizu ponuditi i kolegama koji još uče! Radujem se danu kada će sve hrvatske klinike, kao i vaša, pacijentima ponuditi uspjeh kroz 2 ciklusa! Toga će nam dana čak i Europa otvoriti svoja vrata i krenuti našim ugaženim putem uspjeha!

----------


## glacova

Bravo GIZMOS!

----------


## lavko

E dakle..kakav je ovo način na forumima oglašavati Ekspertnu ambulantu za IVF? I što to znači?
Bojim se ja da nema te ekspertize koja bi mogla uvjeriti ikoga da je nešto loše zapravo dobro. Nema te statistike i tog doktorata. Loše je loše iz svačijeg kuta gledišta i po svim mjerilima. A loš je ovaj Zakon. 
I da li nam išta može pomoći da ne mislimo da je loš? Ne. 
Ako liječnici rade svoj posao kako bi ga trebali raditi, onda su ionako dužni pružiti ekspertizu pacijentu.

----------


## Snekica

Gizmos, carice moja!!!

----------


## Ginger

:Shock:  ili  :Laughing:  
ne znam što bih


nismo ni neuki, ni glupi, a još manje neinformirani
pa da ste saslušali makar jedan par koji prolazi kroz mpo, znali biste zbog čega smo nezadovoljni
još uvijek to stignete, pa možda i priznate da je zakon katastrofalan po pacijente
al bojim se da vas nije briga

međutim, kako jedan od vaših liječnika kaže da se samo javimo u petrovu i da ćemo kroz 2 mjeseca ostati trudne - ja sam mislila da kod vas nema nezadovoljnih pacijenata
čemu onda ovo?

stvarno mi fali onaj smajlić koji bljuje

----------


## Amalthea

Ja se bojim da je u pitanju obična navlakuša.

----------


## cranky

*Gizmos*  :Naklon:  u sridu

Baš bi voljela sa Ekspertiza malo odgovori na sve gore napisano  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

jei itko probao nazvati taj broj?

----------


## ina33

Misim da neko je, tamo nisu znali o toj ambulanti... Ili je navlakuša ili još nisu bili informirani da će se to oformit....

----------


## Tibi

> jei itko probao nazvati taj broj?


to je broj od Petrove za naručivanje na humanu reprodukciju, provjerila sam na njihovim web stranicama...

----------


## pak

> *Gizmos*  u sridu
> 
> Baš bi voljela sa Ekspertiza malo odgovori na sve gore napisano


O i mene bi zanimalo cuti odgovor.

----------


## Gabi25

GIMZOS svaka čast, pogodak u sridu  :Smile: 

A ostalo neću komentirati, odjednom dobijem poriv za povraćanjem

----------


## tinaka

Banana država, banana zakon, a svi mi trebali bi izgleda biti oni koji najviše vole banane jesti, a veli se da je čovjek postao od njih...

----------


## frka

> Poštovane gospođe i gospodo, 
> Na nedavnom sastanku na Plitvicama utvrdili smo da jedan dio Vašeg nezadovoljstva zbog neupjeha liječenja proizlazi iz pomanjkanja korektne analize uzroka i načina liječenja. 
> Stroga Vam nudimo besplatnu pomoć savjetima i ekspertizama, u Petrovoj bolnici, svaki radni dan od 11-12 sati, uz Vaš odabir naših stručnjaka. Najaviti se možete na telefon 01 4604 723. Ambulanta se zove Ekspertna ambulanta za IVF. 
> S dubokim poštovanjem i razumijevanjem, 
> Vaši ginekolozi, subspecijalisti humane reprodukcije iz Petrove


 
ne mogu vjerovati da mi je ovo skoro promaklo...

kao prvo - da malo sidjete sa svog high horsea i prestanete se prema pacijentima ponasati kao prema neukim maloumnicima (ovo se prije svega odnosi na Simunicevo patroniziranje i Vrcicevo kolutanje ocima na svaki protuargument), shvatili biste da pacijentima koji su bili na Plitvicama (kao i mnogim drugima) nisu potrebni nikakvi savjeti jer su bolje upoznati s citavom problematikom cak i od mnogih lijecnika, a pogotovo nasih "zakonoklepaca". 

kao drugo - to su mogli shvatiti i drugi lijecnici da su se udostojali pojaviti medju tim istim pacijentima (cast iznimkama!).

molim vas, ubuduce nam saljite ovakve poruke samo ukoliko nam zelite uljepsati dan jer ste mene u svakom slucaju nasmijali do suza! ekspertiza :Laughing:

----------


## kiara79

> *Gizmos*  u sridu
> 
> Baš bi voljela sa Ekspertiza malo odgovori na sve gore napisano


x :Shock:

----------


## VedranaV

Poštovani ginekolozi, subspecijalisti humane reprodukcije iz Petrove,
želite pomoći? Evo kako: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY70-XfSQrw.

----------


## Jelena

Meni se to isto čini kao navlakuša. google daje samo jedan rezultat na ime ambulante. Ne kužim...

----------

